# Eek! Worms!



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Two days after I gave Krikky Moxidectin in her water, I found this in her poop!

I've seen it before, didn't think much of it - as she had always been treated for worms - but tonight, this long stringy thing was among some wet poops and it stood out. Couldn't be part of the poop?? The fact that I've just treated her with Moxi... could this mean it's a worm??

The thing is.. I can't buy Moxi from Singapore. It takes a lot of pain and blood to ship Moxi from a US pigeon company to my friend's house in Washington and then reroute it to Singapore. I bought my latest Moxi that way... and they had shipped the wrong one! I PAID for a Plus and got the 'normal' one instead. To repeat the whole thing all over again is a real hassle so I decided to stick to what they have given me.

Now, please tell me I don't have to buy the PLUS. Is this tapeworm? Since Krikky pooped them out, does it mean the treatment works?

I'm very worried now. Krikky is a little fat. I'm not sure if it's because of worms or because she eats too much.

If my Moxi isn't working, is there a cheaper alternative/brands that you can recommend that is not so painful to get? Something I can buy from Singapore?

If it isn't a worm, what else could it be, apart from poop. It sure looks 'different'!

Here is the nasty:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like poop to me.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Really??

So there's nothing to worry about? Lol... !! *phew*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

worms would be offwhite in color. that is poop color. I have these what I call tube poops sometimes in the loft and thought the same thing.. but it is just poop.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank goodness!! I thought it was a worm covered in poop!

Thanks so much SW!! I'm still going to deworm her again, in 10 days, just in case...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually if the dropping coiled up it does not looks so suspicious!..


----------

